# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  C'farë ndodh me një mashkull kur bie në dashuri?

## Andres

_Ndoshta mund t'ju duket nje teme e konsumuar dhe e pergjithshme, po do te me pelqente qe te specifikoheshin disa tipare dhe simptoma qe shfaqin meshkujt kur bien me te vertete ne dashuri.....
Do te preferoja te pergjigjeshin kryesisht meshkuj qe ndiejne se kane rene me te vertete ne dashuri, si dhe ato femra te cilat kane arritur te kuptojne dicka nga sjellja e nje mashkulli te dashuruar..._

----------


## Blue_sky

Eshte me nuhatje ajo pune,nese nuk e ke te zhvilluar nuhatjen atehere besoj qe eshte e kote te te jepen receta ketu.  :ngerdheshje: 
Zakonisht nje njeri i pjekur eshte ne gjendje te psikologjise dashurine e sinqerte tek nje tjeter.

----------


## nursezi

[QUOTE=diikush]D&G nuk ma mban joooooooo    :ngerdheshje: 

Diikush njoni ka vdek nga frika.....dhe ai nuk ishte nga bostoni...lol. Hajde po ia u bejme qejfin gocave dhe po shprehemi. 

Nje nga ndjenjat e mia kur kam qene i dashuruar (zakonisht eshte nje kazan me ndjenja) ishte mbi-konfidenca....me dukej vetja sikur i dija te gjithat dhe jepja direktiva dhe keshilla mbi c'do gje dhe gjate c'do kohe lol. Gjithashtu me pak gjera te bejne pershtypje (not many things are a big deal) dhe je ne humor shumicen e kohes. 

Diikush mos ki frike....be strong lol.

----------


## mario_kingu

kur isha 18 age rash brenda me kok ne kazan edhe un  po dola prap me i fort 

tani jeta me thret u know what i mean  :P

----------


## R2T

> _do te me pelqente qe te specifikoheshin disa tipare dhe simptoma qe shfaqin meshkujt kur bien me te vertete ne dashuri.....
> ..._


Disa nga siptomat:
- Shkume nga goja. Shkuma eshte ne forme te lengezuar qe del ne ane te buzeve dhe nganjehere varet anash.
- Larje barku. Kjo shoqerohet me vajtje te shpeshta ne banje. Pra nese nje mashkull mbetet vazhdimisht ne banje, dmth se ka rene ne dashuri. 
- Te vjella. Keto ne pergjithesi jane te rralla. meshkujt e dashuruar me kete problem zakonisht kane te vjella spontane, te papritura, mund te jene kudo ne end publik apo rehatin e shtepise se tyre. 
- Dalje gazrash. Nga kjo ka dale shprehja "Pirdh pirdh se lirohesh. Meshkujt e dashuruar duke qene ne stres te vazhdueshem kane nevoje per shlirim dhe shlodhje. Kjo nganjehere vjen ne formen e pjerdhjes. 
------------

Po mire moj zhuzhunë, meqe kane nje loloçkë me teper meshkujt nuk jane UFO me siptoma te ndryshme nga tuajat. Ndjenjat dhe emocionet per te gjithe njerezit jane te njejta, reagimet ndaj ketyre ndjenjave mund te jene te nryshme por ajo varet me teper nga karakteri sesa nga seksi.

----------


## Kërçovare1

Kjo eshte pyetje shume e rende per djemte. Ata s'kane qejf te flasim per ndenjat e tyre... "S'bie macja ne shpine" lol  :peshku: 
Hajde djema na shkruani dicka...
Ok do permend une disa veti ketu qe kam pare te djemve "te dashuruar" dhe pastaj me permiresoni apo shtoni dic me teper ju te tjeret...
Eshte veshtire te kuptosh nje mashkull valle eshte i dashuruar meqe ne te shumten e rasteve ata mund te pretendojne sikur jane te dashuruar me ty vetem te shohin reagimin tend. Pra une mendoj qe fjalet e tyre mund te jene mashtruese ndonjehere keshtu qe me mire eshte te bazohesh ne veprat e tyre. Psh. te merr ne telefon shpesh apo ti kthen telefonatat/ pergjigjet menjehere, te drejtohet kur ka ndonje hall, te flet per ardhmerine ne te cilen te perfshin edhe ty, i mban mend gjerat qe ke qejf ti dhe i ben per ty etj...

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

mua me ka ngelur ne mendje ajo thenia "PER DASHURINE,, O,, QE TRET NJE BURRE,,,QE S'E PAT NDJERE DOT GRUAJA KURRE,,,,,"
cuna , a ka mundesi te na e shpjegoni me sakte ndjenjen tuaj kur bini ne dashuri?
se s'kam lexuar asnje te hajrit deri tani

----------


## nursezi

> Eshte veshtire te kuptosh nje mashkull valle eshte i dashuruar meqe ne te shumten e rasteve ata mund te pretendojne sikur jane te dashuruar me ty vetem te shohin reagimin tend.



hahahahaha...nuk te besohet qe ndodhin akoma gjera te tilla eee....lol. Kujdes te madh juve vajza.

----------


## Dito

> _Ndoshta mund t'ju duket nje teme e konsumuar dhe e pergjithshme, po do te me pelqente qe te specifikoheshin disa tipare dhe simptoma qe shfaqin meshkujt kur bien me te vertete ne dashuri.....
> Do te preferoja te pergjigjeshin kryesisht meshkuj qe ndiejne se kane rene me te vertete ne dashuri, si dhe ato femra te cilat kane arritur te kuptojne dicka nga sjellja e nje mashkulli te dashuruar..._


Nje mashkull i dashuruar eshte plot energji ne drejtim te lidhjes, vepron forcerisht dhe plot pasion ndaj asaj dashurie. Nje mashkull i dashuruar nuk harron as detajin me te vogel me partneren e tij.

Dito.

----------


## Kërçovare1

> hahahahaha...nuk te besohet qe ndodhin akoma gjera te tilla eee....lol. Kujdes te madh juve vajza.


lol... ke te besh me tipa te ndryshem... e kam degjuar nga njeri ca dite te shkuara...




> Nje mashkull i dashuruar nuk harron as detajin me te vogel me partneren e tij.


Edhe kjo me duket shume e sakte. Si psh. nese ai e harron ditelindjen tende, s'eshte shenje e mire...

----------


## BRADYKININ

> cuna , a ka mundesi te na e shpjegoni me sakte ndjenjen tuaj kur bini ne dashuri?
> se s'kam lexuar asnje te hajrit deri tani


Cfare do te degjosh? Qe dalldisen? Fenomen i ri.   :sarkastik:  Apo po pyesni se ndoshta jane specie te vecanta?

----------


## nursezi

> Cfare do te degjosh? Qe dalldisen? Fenomen i ri.   Apo po pyesni se ndoshta jane specie te vecanta?



Epo tani, po te mos ishim specie te vecanta nuk do kishte lezet apo jo  :shkelje syri:  ...lol. Kurse per dalldisjen as mos ta nisim diskutimin kot. Femrat dalldisen ku e ku me shume se meshkujt.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Nursezi, it was sarcasm!  :ngerdheshje: 

Po pra; pikerisht pse s'jeni specie te vecanta nuk ka ndonje ndryshim i madh. Dhe ju po ato ndjenja pak a shume si ne perjetoni...dikush me pak e dikush me shume...dikush dashuron me shpirt e dikush shtiret....dikush vuan e dikush shkel me kembe....dikush s'harron as dhe 1 moment me partnerin e dikush tjeter s'i mban mend as emrin....

----------


## Prototype

> _Ndoshta mund t'ju duket nje teme e konsumuar dhe e pergjithshme, po do te me pelqente qe te specifikoheshin disa tipare dhe simptoma qe shfaqin meshkujt kur bien me te vertete ne dashuri.....
> Do te preferoja te pergjigjeshin kryesisht meshkuj qe ndiejne se kane rene me te vertete ne dashuri, si dhe ato femra te cilat kane arritur te kuptojne dicka nga sjellja e nje mashkulli te dashuruar..._


mashkulli qenie aliene objekt studimi se sheh ....
mashkullin e zberthen kur te dush ..nuk  eshte i komplikuar fare ...po femres si tja besh ama ...qenie e nderlikuar po aq dhe interesante ...se ajo sbie lehte ne dashuri ehuuuu sa duhet me kaluar tere nivelet e dyshimit , mosbesimit , genjeshtrave etjjj ama po ra bie fare pastaj ;p
ja ta them un shpejt e shpejt si behen meshkujt e dashuruar ...

meshkujt kur bien ne dashuri behen shume te "KONSUMUAR"  :ngerdheshje: 

me gjere e gjate do ta kesh rastin ta provosh vete besoj ..lol

----------


## YaSmiN

Nje mashkull i dashuruar duhet te kuptoji ne rradhe te pare vet qe ka rene te dashuri ose me mire qe ndjen dicka per ate njeri pastaj duhet ta kuptojne te tjeret por kur ai dashur me gjithe zemer edhe sinqeritet do te thot qe edhe te tjeret e kuptojne qe nje djal eshte i dashuruar.

----------


## Andres

Nuk dua ta specifikoj mashkullin si nje qenie superiore apo inferiore sipas disa pergjigjeve te dhena me siper, thjesht dua t'a ndaj nga gjinia femerore dhe te marr karakteristikat e tij kur eshte i dashuruar...
Eshte shume e thjeshte me duket, keshtu qe ju lutem mos i ngateroni idete, ai mashkull qe e ndjen veten ndryshe nga femrat do te ishte i lutur te jepte idene e tij sa me qarte...
Me pelqen odeon_relax ne pergjigjen e tij...I vertete, shkurt dhe sakte.....R2T gjithashtu....

----------


## Kinezja

Pse a bine meshkujt ne dashuri e? Kete se paskam degjuar kurre? Une e kam ditur se meshkujt dalin me femra por se edhe ne dashuri bine se paskam ditur e?

Eh sa interesante eshte bere LoL  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ElMajico

> Pse a bine meshkujt ne dashuri e? Kete se paskam degjuar kurre? Une e kam ditur se meshkujt dalin me femra por se edhe ne dashuri bine se paskam ditur e?
> 
> Eh sa interesante eshte bere LoL


Bien bien... :shkelje syri:  Po icik veshtre eshte...

Po po rane nuk dalin me....

----------


## maratonomak

ndryshojne teresisht

----------


## Piranha

normalisht kur jam i dashuruar jam me i qeshur dhe cdo gje e shoh pozitivisht.....
rralle here nxehem ose mbaj meri per dicka.....
nuk arrij te shoh ndonje difekt tek femra qe dashuroj edhe nqs ka te tille.....
behem pjesemarres ne jeten e saj teresisht.....
pretendoj nga ajo te njejtat ndjenja dhe perkushtim ndaj meje.....
humbas sensin e kohes qe kaloj me te.....
behem shume krijues dhe cuditerisht kendoj bukur :ngerdheshje: .....
shkurt muhabeti tjetersohesh nga natyra e mashkullit bredharak dhe aventurier :buzeqeshje:

----------

